# Oats for ulcers, etc??



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

I have my ideas, basically that the negative effects of high starch, etc, too often outweigh the good effects of feeding grain. I know that oats are less problematic on a few fronts, than other grain, but still...

I'm interested in hearing from people who think that oats are wonderful and will supposedly even cure gut ulcers... of which are often caused due to starch/carb overload. :?

I've heard some unfounded opinions on this, so I'm after more 'hard facts' and studies(not adverse to anecdotal) done on it *with horses particularly, as I don't know how useful comparisons with human digestion helps... excepting that high carb diets such as high in modern grains are generally also bad for people.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

A horse's digestive system is vastly different than a human's They do not compare. The only thing in common is we CAN eat a lot of the same foods, but we digest them differently and utilize the nutrients differently. It's really quite a study if you can spend the time.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi,

Im a *human nutritionist- sometimes i think saying that give s me the gold card to say anything i want lol!

You are right about oats however. They are a wonderful food for horses, and people. I bought a underweight and malnourished horse some months ago. I fed her well and she did okay, even on Tribute. After i added whole oats she really bloomed. They are one of the easier grains to digest and chuck full of minerals.

I read once in one of my books that there were many in England who thought oats to be only good enough for horses, and those in Ireland who valued it highly in their everyday diet. But oats only produce the best. After all, where else do you find such horses? Or such men?

Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah Squirrel, I am (home)studying nutrition - both human and equine, fascinating! But feel like every time I feel like I've got a handle on it... I have, but it turns out to be the tip of another 'berg! ;-) 

Disaster, my point is, I _don't_ know that they're 'wonderful' *for horses* actually, and that is what I'm wanting info on, if there is any. Eg. you say they're wonderful, but what have you got to go on, aside from tradition & human info(granted there is much similar, but much different...)? I know they're easiER for horses to digest than other grain, and generally lower NSC, but all that says is, if you're going to feed grain, they're probably the best choice. Not meaning to sound disrespectful, but you hear opinions on all sorts & much is not based on a lot. Eg. how do the 'cons' of horses not coping so well with high starch, IR issues, etc, weigh up with the 'pros'? How about studies done that show oats can help cure gut ulcers in horses? Only heard that one recently & only here.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

One of the biggest problems for horses is the humans who insist on overfeeding them. Grass/hay and a vitamin/mineral supplement is plenty for ALMOST any horse not in regular work. Even a hard worked horse needs to go heavy on the fiber and light on the grain. It's how their gut is designed.Their digestive system is designed to work on fiber and movement. So stuffing them with grains and locking them in stalls for a large part of the day....................eh, and you wonder why there's colic and ulcers to deal with?


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

loosie said:


> Yeah Squirrel, I am (home)studying nutrition - both human and equine, fascinating! But feel like every time I feel like I've got a handle on it... I have, but it turns out to be the tip of another 'berg! ;-)
> 
> Disaster, my point is, I _don't_ know that they're 'wonderful' *for horses* actually, and that is what I'm wanting info on, if there is any. Eg. you say they're wonderful, but what have you got to go on, aside from tradition & human info(granted there is much similar, but much different...)? I know they're easiER for horses to digest than other grain, and generally lower NSC, but all that says is, if you're going to feed grain, they're probably the best choice. Not meaning to sound disrespectful, but you hear opinions on all sorts & much is not based on a lot. Eg. how do the 'cons' of horses not coping so well with high starch, IR issues, etc, weigh up with the 'pros'? How about studies done that show oats can help cure gut ulcers in horses? Only heard that one recently & only here.


I don't think you're being disrespectful  It's always good to keep asking questions! I wish more people had this quality. But the world is what it is...

I'm going to tell you a little bit about nutrition (from my point of view). Feel free to skip if you're not into the background though. 

There are 2 major and extremely differing philosophies currently regarding health and disease in general. The first is what we in the US think of as the Traditional Medicines- allopathic medicine. Allopathic medicine's philosophy is one that everyone is familiar with. They believe in the germ theory which is, in short, that foreign organisms invade the body and cause disease, and that disease is a malignant condition that must be cured. They generally make use of drugs and invasive surgery to combat these diseases. There is also the Naturopathic (which encompasses a great many different practices) medicine. Naturopathic philosophy operates under the philosophy that disease manifests from inside. It is the symptom of an excess or deficiency- an imbalance in the body that results in disease symptoms. As a result, naturalistic approaches aim to help the body heal itself.

These 2 philosophies are at odds with one another. There is no room for one in the other. Now, I am not saying that a single _practitioner_ cannot use therapies derived from both. I am simply stating that, in order to adhere to one principal, one cannot compromise at all. 

That said, even within nuturalistic or allopathic communities, there is great disparity in ideas as to what is right or what should be done. This is especially true for Nutrition. It is very difficult for someone to educate themselves and know exactly who the information is coming from, and more importantly, _why_ that information is being dispersed. 

I'm telling you this because you can go ahead with your research and ask of each piece of information; does this information come from a source that stands to make a profit? Will this therapy or food combat a symptom or will it increase the body's ability to heal itself? 

Those are the basic criteria by which I judge all new information... It is easier for me if I know where the information is coming from, and aslo _why_ the publisher wants me to know about it. 

Good luck in your research and I hope this wasn't too long and boring


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

All very valid & important points IMO!



disastercupcake said:


> These 2 philosophies are at odds with one another. There is no room for one in the other. Now, I am not saying that a single _practitioner_ cannot use therapies derived from both.


How about... Holistiopathic therapy??:wink::lol: Not cutting of my nose to spite my face, but considering both equally... But I hear ya, like some of these Western doctors who claim to do acupuncture... ever seen 'Western' acupuncture??:shock:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't have any case studies of anything, but this is what I've noticed.
We started feeding oats a few years ago because of what I read about them being good for a horse's digestive system. My father always fed oats in the winter, so I thought why not.
That was about the time Mona started having problems with laminitis. Now there are many factors that may have contributed to that besides the oats. She was getting older (around 13 yrs) and she wasn't getting ridden as often. My trimmer thought it was diet though, and that was the only thing we were feeding that the horse's hadn't had before. The other 3 horses didn't have any problems.
Anyway, I took her off everything but bermuda hay, and a mineral supplement that coupled with regular 4 week trims and in 1 year's time no laminitis and no hoof rings (started noticing the change in 6 months).


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

From a human history standpoint we weren't much until we tamed the grains and started growing our own food but that opened the door for all sorts of other health issues.
While some of the nutrition and health issues cross over between species because we are both mammals I think we are also too different to beyond generalizations. Humans eat meat. Even vegans can digest meat well if they had to. I admit I've seen odd stories about horses eating meat but those are just that; odd stories. My pony will snag a hot dog from an unsuspecting kid but I would never think of giving her one intentionally.

I can kind of graze in my veggie garden all day but I really don't feel full until I sit down with a big plate of something that usually includes some fairly heavy foods. We evolved finding an edible and gorging. Find a kill or carcass, bring it home and have a party. Horses wandered across a plain eating as they went.

Are you just pondering out loud?

I used some oats on my very first horse as a kid but that was in the 1970's. The choices were pretty much whole grains and/or sweet feed. I also rode constantly and hard. A set of shoes was often worn right in half at the toe when was younger, every 8 wks like clockwork. Now I'm lucky to ride once or twice a week and the need for speed is gone. If I were to feed my current animals oats they would explode both physically and mentally.

It doesn't mean I wouldn't consider them in a mix should somebody drop a bottomless pit Thoroughbred off in my field but I'd try more fiber based alternatives first. 

Another thing to consider is the plant itself. Plants nutrition values vary from region to region and growing season to growing season. Which is why some of the big feed companies vary the ingredients. They may buy a load of soy from Iowa which has an overall protein count of 20%. The next load may come from somewhere in Nebraska and have a protein count of 25%. So when mixing the pellets they compensate with other ingredients so that the pellet comes out with an average of 14%. Irrigation varies the mineral content, warmth, soil conditions. If there is no water then the plant can't pull up a lot of those water soluble minerals or if the water is sort of limited then the minerals might be concentrated in the little water that is available. So you have to wonder under what conditions did those oats grow? The feed tag doesn't give much when it's just a whole grain. Usually it just says oats and may give the overall average protein count. 

The only thing I can even begin to guess at is my locally grown hay. I know the soils around here are low (with a few odd exceptions) in readily water soluble minerals. I know what I have to add to make some of my non-native plants like peppers and tomatoes grow well. I know what my hay guy dumped on his grass. I don't know what summer was like in Nebraska this year or in Ohio or any of the other big grain producing states. I have no idea where Cargill or Purina got their feed ingredients from. I just have to rely on the tag telling the truth and in the case of starch and carbs you often have to ask them.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Passing thought as a thunderstorm rolls by...

Seeds in general concentrate magnesium. Oats are no exception. Could be why it works.

My well water here is so soft and acid it will actually dissolve the shells of snails in my fishtanks if I don't add calcium and magnesium.

The old auntie that lived here before we did had terrible osteoporosis. Worst case I had ever seen. She broke bones just getting herself a cup of tea.
She had a bunch of white bed sheets here that were so old that she had patched the patches. They were still bright white.

I make sure I get plenty of calcium and magnesium in my diet for just those reasons. Almonds and sunflower seeds are nice magnesium rich snack for people.

Random but related thoughts.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes!!! Dark chocolate is on the list of the 10 foods highest in Mag.

Top 10 Foods Highest in Magnesium


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We used to feed boiled oats to horses that needed to gain weight and to put show condition on horses and hunt horses that needed to maintain weight in hard work - cooked in a boiler or a pressure cooker if its was just a small amount with linseed (flax seed) oil. The cooking process makes them way more digestible
Micronized oats work the same way but they aren't available in the US
I would no way feed them to any horse/pony that was an easy keeper or not in fitness work or had a pre-disposition to IRS. The hunt horses were getting a minimum of 2 hours hard work a day plus 2 days hunting most weeks and the show horses were always in fitness work and the oats were a small part of their diet
Humans have a very different digestive set up to horses - they produce acid constantly and far more of it for one thing
I have no idea if eating oats help humans with ulcers - but I'm pretty sure if you tried them they would be eaten cooked and not as a big bowl of whole or even crushed oats in milk.
Plenty of fibre is the key to reducing ulcer risks in horses and there are safer low starch ways to feed fibre to them
Most human ulcers are caused by a bacteria and can be treated very easily with an antibiotic and a course of Omeprazole.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Much as I hate to admit it, back in the day I cooked a bowl of rolled oats meant for the horses. Tasted no different than regular oatmeal. Little milk, little dab of real maple syrup to sweeten it up. Yummy!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My DH didn't try the horse oats but he lost 84lb's since January by eating oatmeal (porridge oats) for breakfast and lunch every day and a normal dinner at night. He skipped the Maple Syrup though!!!
Ho now says he doesn't want to see another oat as long as he lives


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't get why you hate to admit that Sue??:? But then, I buy molasses from the feedstore for my cooking, and fill my pantry jar with unrefined sea salt that I get for the horses too.

Oats without added sugar... bleh!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Real maple syrup is plenty sweet. Takes half of what that imitation stuff takes to make it plenty sweet. Problem is its $40 a gallon, some years more. Very dependent on the weather and the freeze/thaw cycle in late winter and early spring.
My husband went on an diet that was heavy in oats once. He gained weight. I should mix him some of the pony's chow and see how he does. 
I don't think I could eat them plain either. Too much like shredded cardboard.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Cinnamon and raisins. Then you can get by without the sugar. :smile:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

$40 a GALLON?? Wish it were that cheap here for the real stuff! even raw honey's far cheaper. That's why I said sugar - would love to live on maple syrup as a sugar source, but can't afford it for more than a treat - the fake stuff's much cheaper, just not worth bothering with IMO...

Hmm, I think 1 gallon is approx 4 litres? They sell about 300ml bottles of maple syrup for something like $9-12 here, so... at the cheaper rate, 13 x 9 = $117 a gallon!

LOTS of raisins, Squirrel! ;-)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Oooh and walnuts too!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

And sometimes a good dollop of applesauce......


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

jaydee said:


> My DH didn't try the horse oats but he lost 84lb's since January by eating oatmeal (porridge oats) for breakfast and lunch every day and a normal dinner at night. He skipped the Maple Syrup though!!!
> Ho now says he doesn't want to see another oat as long as he lives


He´ll chnage his mind when he starts putting on the Pounds. :lol:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Topic police here... going off the rails! :lol:

Interesting that the person that prompted me to write this topic is conspicuously silent...:? Does anyone have anything??


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi police, 
What do you want? you and Another have the thread pretty well tied up. Your doing fine.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I've never met a horse with ulcers in the eight or so years I was around horses, and on four different yards.

when we were DIY we fed musli mixes, because it was the done thing. Our horses had magnesium, biotin, multi vitamin, garlic and goodness knows what else in their feeds.

I ate noodles.

Moving to German yards... they feed silage in the winter, and the horses get oats and maybe corn flakes. Once a week, they get hot mash. In the summer, it's hay and oats.

The German's love their oats.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I've never had a horse with ulcers so I don't know a lot. Aside from being the disease du jour it seems like it's way too common. I've always been lucky enough to have my horses home and the shelter set up so they can come and go as they please. Hay has always been free choice. If some of the people out west say the grass hay I waste each winter they would be horrified.

The oat hulls are about 50% fiber. A lot of seed passes through and out the horse still in a viable, grow a plant condition. It could be that a lot of the stomach acid is neutralized trying to breakdown those impermeable hulls. Fiber...very important for horses, very important for horses with ulcers. Add the fact that the seeds are a great magnesium source and you probably have the reason it works for some.

A Google search was kind of puzzling. Lot of conflicting info but most of the information coming from universities and other respectable organization say don't. I wouldn't discard the idea of feeding oats entirely if I had a horse that wasn't responding to more hay, calcium, mag and free living conditions. Seems worth the try rather than going to weird and expensive drugs first. I couldn't use it on my retirees, way too much starch but it's worth a consideration with a younger more active horse. I see some of the natural remedies for horses mention veggies like cabbage and broccoli and pumpkin seeds. Back to calcium, magnesium and fiber.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Many people don't recognize a horse with ulcers. It's seldom an "in your face" thing til it gets pretty bad. Statisticly, somewhere around 64% of horses, including foals, have some degree of ulcers. It's most prevalent in race horses, show horses, and other horses that spend a lot of time in stalls.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

amigoboy said:


> Hi police,
> What do you want? you and Another have the thread pretty well tied up. Your doing fine.


What I want was just what I asked - any evidence/info that there was anything to your statements. People say all sorts of weird stuff, but I don't like to just discount statements before looking into it. If I've 'tied it up', I suppose you reckon there isn't any.:?


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I ran across this article and thought you might be interested.

Prairie Oat Growers Association Awards Second Oat Research Grant, Dr. Lori Warren of the University of Florida Will Study Beta-Glucan.

Prairie Oat Growers Association Awards Second Oat Research Grant, Dr. Lori Warren of the University of Florida Will Study Beta-Glucan


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

dkb811 said:


> I ran across this article and thought you might be interested.
> 
> Prairie Oat Growers Association Awards Second Oat Research Grant, Dr. Lori Warren of the University of Florida Will Study Beta-Glucan.
> 
> Prairie Oat Growers Association Awards Second Oat Research Grant, Dr. Lori Warren of the University of Florida Will Study Beta-Glucan


Thank you very much, maybe now I can get some of these people who demand research data off my back.

This is the second study, it is important for the reader to read the first which can be found under the article in the box OATS The Horse-Healthy Grain.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You still have to weight up the risks of feeding oats to any horse that's potentially at risk from IRS and Cushings against any possible benefits - and if the same benefits can be got from other feeds without the risk attached then all this research is pointless
The market demand for oats is going down all the time and every time they have a good growing season the prices drop. Oat growing is not a good business to be in right now


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

All that article says is she got some money to study it. When the results come in I will happily read it.

Oats are still out of the question for my current 3. Like I said if I had a bottomless pit Thoroughbred dumped in my field I might consider it if I didn't get good results from other more forage based feeds. Oats would probably kill two of mine and make the 3rd crazy right now. I much prefer the way my goofy one turns to look up at me under saddle to launching herself up and sideways by a furlong when she spots a strange thing in the woods. Too old for that nonsense.

I just read the other article. It's written and sponsored by The Equine Feed Oat Board. A marketing and political association for promoting the oat growers. Nice but makes some of it a little suspect. Exactly the same as a nutritionist employed by Nutrena say their feed is the best. Just the type of thing you said you don't believe, Amigo.

Back in the 1970's I feed some oats. I also fed a sweet feed that had quite a bit of oats in it. I also rode hard everyday. I was often in the saddle at dawn and it was getting dark when I returned. Even remember riding 25+ miles to a show ground because my parents had to work, competing, placing and riding home. Not so now. Just wouldn't work. Back then all there was for feeds were sweet feeds and whole grains. Now there is better stuff with more science behind it. My horses mostly provide me with a great compost pile and a little companionship on a walk through the woods. They just don't need the starch and carbs that are in oats. Few do.

But here, so your happy....For The Health Of Horses Feed Oats

But it's an older article because there are a lot of feeds out there that are made for air ferns like mine now. Not as many as the middle of the road feeds or high test feeds but they are getting there. The little feed company I use has a number of options for the easy keeper. My best guess is a family member must have an air fern horse or know of several. Most of the major feed companies now have at least one option and there are even companies that rely on selling to people with allergy or metabolic problems. I glad of it. If it weren't for these changes in feed I doubt I'd have a 39 yr old pony who is still sound enough for a small child to ride.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for that dkb. Bummer that it only says that an oat growers association has sponsored someone to study one specific. Be interested to see how the study is conducted, and the results, when they come around though!



amigoboy said:


> Thank you very much, maybe now I can get some of these people who demand research data off my back.
> 
> This is the second study, it is important for the reader to read the first which can be found under the article in the box OATS The Horse-Healthy Grain.


Amigo, re the 'demand research data', you misunderstand again, unless you're just 'taking the mick' maybe. I'm sorry I can't think of any better way to explain, but here goes again... What I'm after is some ACTUAL info/evidence. 'Research data' or otherwise. As opposed to 'You should feed oats because I think they're wonderful and my grand dad did it' kind of thing.

Re your info about that other study, thank you! But aside from me reading wrongly & looking for a box of oats link:lol: When I (duh!) worked it out, that link only shows a pic of a bowl of oats, no article! Don't suppose you have any other for it?


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

This thread is Pointless, everyone already has their preconcieved opinions no matter where the information comes from. People pick and choose to whatever fits their line of thinking.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

amigoboy said:


> This thread is Pointless, everyone already has their preconcieved opinions no matter where the information comes from. People pick and choose to whatever fits their line of thinking.


 Discussing actual research and views upon a subject is not pointless, infact it is the whole point of a forum. Whether people agree with you or not is another matter as it is of course for the readers to take from this discussion what they think is helpful and correct.


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

It is Pointless when they haven´t even read the research which was the whole Point of the thread.
And while I am here I will Point out that the research was done by independent researches not affiliated with the Canadian Oat Growers......2 who are Swedish DVM from the Swdish Agricultural University.

I will not waist my time on such people.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

amigoboy said:


> This thread is Pointless, everyone already has their preconcieved opinions no matter where the information comes from. People pick and choose to whatever fits their line of thinking.


Just why are you here Amigo?? Just to be a fly in ointment?? Now you're accusing everyone of being close-minded?? Because I'm asking for anything to go on, to further consider YOUR point of view?? Some of your comments & attitudes just baffle me!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Here Loosie

Research | Equine Feed Oat Project

Your looking for the pdf file just to the side. It's by the oat promotion board which is more political and marketing. It's a good read but like I said suspect because the board was created to promote oats as feed in a declining market.

and more oat info by Triple Crown which is more in line with other current research
Horse Grain Analysis By Triple Crown. Plain Horse Grain Vs. Commercial Grain Mixes | Triple Crown Nutrition


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Amigo I think it's you who is not reading. I have repeated that I find nothing horrid about oats but there are better choices out there now for most horses. I have used them. Would consider using them in the future. Right now they would be one of the poorest choices I could make for my current horses.

Is there a direct link to the article? Just copy and paste it Amigo. I am totally willing to read it. The oat board article is all I come up with when I search your title and it was written by a New Yorker.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Loosie I wish I could direct you to the article but it did state that oats are the only fix that will heal hind gut ulcers. Personally I've never come across anything about carb overload causing ulcers. Everything I've read pointed to stress and too may hours without eating. IR horses shouldn't have oats but comparatively speaking they are few and far between.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Sugar Content in Feed and Forage Affects Horses' Health

Revista Brasileira de Zootecnia - Carbohydrate metabolism and metabolic disorders in horses

There's a link between ulcers and too many carbs.

Wish I could find the article, it was one of the big universities that said 1 in 6 horses are expected to develop some sort of insulin related metabolic issue in their lifetime.
I currently have 2 that responded very favorably to an extremely low carb diet and another who is on the list of breeds that are predisposed to metabolic issues. While she shows no symptoms I use lots of caution feeding her.

It could be even more than 1 in 6. If I think back to other horses I've owned...

King, QH lived into his mid 30's...yes he was responding really well to the change in diet when he passed. 

Betty, Belgian, short coupled old fashioned chunk type- most likely- she had a neck hump that could rival a camel.

Prince, Belgian, tall hitch type with lots of action, probably not, he ate a lot for a belgian. Aged but unsure just how aged.

Buck - probably IR,tall hitch type Belgian, big cresty neck and ate less than my stb despite his 18 hands. Probably IR

Hurrah Chris, STB, race track flunkee, I could feed her all day and she remained lanky and race trim so probably not.

Angel appx was already getting cresty at 5.

Jessie, anglo arab pretty normal amounts of feed up until about 5 and she started chunking up.

Abby, large app pony/small horse. Very cresty and swaybacked looking when I got her. She's over 25. Very little lumpage on either end now makes her back near normal looking.

Pedrine, aged STB stallion. He was packing on the lbs here for the few weeks he was here. Was plump at the University of Maine until he passed. Maybe. Though the university never mentioned any odd blood values to me.

Katy- 14 yr old TWH When I got her she was severely starved. Had already changed the other horses over to a low carb diet. When she gained all her weight back I put her on a low carb diet as well. Not as low as the current, Abby and Chip but still very low.

Chip, 39 yr old Curly pony. In spite of her 11 hands she is large and in charge. Most definately IR and as much as I hate to admit it maybe the start of some Cushings going on now. She was the reason I started changing their diets so drastically. Always plump on nothing. Has bug allergies, common with metabolic issues. Her change was the most dramatic. She went from acting like an ancient pony to charging around the field full steam ahead. Changing her diet reversed the signs of aging by 10+ years.

Velvet, app, my first horse. Doubt she had a problem but in those days I rode too long and hard.

Dancer, arabx plump on nothing

Gypsy -draft/QH cross, full of lumps and bumps of fat and died of a massive heart attack back in the 1970's


Just seems like I've had an awful lot of horses that were likely to have some metabolic issue. Isn't the type. They run the spectrum. Think it's more to do with horses being trickle feeders and when we disrupt that we get problems. My own personal count comes out being more than 1 in 6. Oats is not going to be one of my first choices.

I'm still guessing/reasoning oats work on some ulcer cases because the shell of the seed is so hard to digest. Whole viable oats in the manure is proof of the nondigestibility of the grains. You wouldn't get little oat plants sprouting in the manure pile if it wasn't so. Lot of acid getting used up trying to break down the hull. Add some alfalfa hay and you've got some equine antacid going on.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A report on Beta Glucan Research
Beta Glucan Research


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll look at all those links shortly.


----------

